# لانك سترتنا ......



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

+++لأنك سترتنا+++
تخيل كده لو فيه انسان هيتفضح وربنا يستر عليه 
فى ايام القديس ابو مقار كان فى راهب بعد ما نذر نفسه لربنا بدايقع فى الخطية مع واحده من بنات العرب اللى بيرعوا فى المنطقه ... فلما بدأ الرهبان يلاحوا سلوك هذا الراهب قاطعوه ... ولما غلبوا راحوا لأبو مقار فقال لهم ده اخوكم واحنا نصلى له ... ذهبوا وفى مرة اخرى راحوا لأبو مقار علشان يضبط الراهب والتهمه ثابته عليه ... ذهب أبو مقار معهم وطول الطريق يفكر هيعمل ايه فكان بيصلى لربنا ويقول : يا رب أنت سترتنى
فالراهب لما عرف انهم جايين خبأ المرأه تحت الماجور فدخل أبو مقار وجلس على الماجور ... وقال لهم أعتذروا له وبعد ما مشيوا قال أبو مقار يا ابنى أحكم على نفسك قبل ما يُحكم عليك ...وهو طالع أبو مقار سمع صوت من السماء يقول له : طوباك يا ابو مقار لأنك صرت مثل الديان تستر على خطايا النفوس .
الخطيه بتعرى الأنسان .. زى آدم لما شاف ربنا قال له لما رأيتك أختبأت .... لأنى عريان.


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

ايوه خلي بالك كمان من قانون الإيمان  قوي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

اكيد قانون الايمان هو اللى حافظ على المسيحية حتى الان


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

لأنك اعنتنا
دى فرصه للأنسان أنه يقف قدام الله ويطلب المعونه لكل المحتاجين ... أنت يا رب تعين فلان وفلان ... لأنك أعنتنا وما أطلعش منها غير لما أكون طلبت معونه لكل المحتاجين.
لأنك حفظتنا
يطلبها الأنسان لما يشوف أد ايه حروب الشيطان ... داوود النبى قال(إنى سأهلك يوماً بيد شاول).


----------

